# My fluffy babies...



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm new here and wanted to show everyine my fluffy babies.

Jarvis, the oldest and smallest, a dainty little girl










Bentley, my big handsome Burmese brute










And our newest addition, Marley, a 10 month old Calico girl


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww they lovely!!!


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks, although I have to admit to being slightly biased


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww lovely cats


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely cats


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweet looking cats


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone - I'll try to get some better pictures of them at some point!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous, very very cute,,,,


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

you have some really beautiful cats there


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

khadijah85 said:


> you some really beautiful cats there


Thank you


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's some photos from today...

First its Marley showing her fluffy tail










And Bentley playing with a toy










And Jarvy just looking cute, which is what she does best


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely looking cats!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures they ale lovely looking cats, Jarvy looks like my girs Smudge very cute


----------

